
Venezuela Tries Protesters in Military Court ‘Like We Are in a War’ - azuajef
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/12/world/americas/venezuela-protests-maduro.html
======
gaius
"There's a reason you separate military and the police. One fights the enemies
of the state, the other serves and protects the people. When the military
becomes both, then the enemies of the state tend to become the people." \--
Commander Adama

------
pstuart
Once the US has its own Reichstag fire I'm sure we'll promptly follow suit.

~~~
tim333
I'm quite impressed how the US division of powers has held up against the
present president so far. It kind of shows how valuable checks and balances
can be. It's also been entertaining to watch. I'm looking forward to the next
episode after the will the president be able to stop the investigation by
firing the FBI head cliffhanger.

~~~
jjeaff
I just wish this show was more realistic. Everyone knows you can't just fire
the head of the FBI for investigating you. It would be way too obvious.

